# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Visa Nhập Cảnh Hàn Quốc, những thông tin bổ ích cho bạn

## thietht

Hiện nay, có 13 loại visa nhập cảnh vào Hàn Quốc dành cho các đối tượng là công dân Việt Nam, cụ thể như sau: Visa thương mại, visa du lịch, visa kết hôn, visa thăm con kết hôn với người Hàn Quốc, visa thăm người thân đang học thạc sĩ hoặc tiến sĩ hoặc có có các loại visa E3 và E7 tại Hàn Quốc, visa du học, visa học thạc sĩ và tiến sĩ, visa làm việc, visa lao động, visa đào tạo, visa dự hội nghị, visa quá cảnh, visa chữa bệnh… 


*1. Các trường hợp không cần xin visa vào Hàn Quốc*

- Công dân Việt Nam có hộ chiếu công vụ, hộ chiếu ngoại giao và thẻ APEC (đi cùng hộ chiếu phổ thông) nếu đi dưới 90 ngày.

- Công dân các quốc gia như Macao, Bruney, Đài Loan, Cô-oet, Mỹ… nếu đi dưới 30 ngày; Hongkong, Nhật Bản, Ôxtralia… đi dưới 90 ngày; Canada đi dưới 6 tháng...

*2. Thủ tục xin cấp visa* 

Hồ sơ xin visa gồm:

• 01 đơn xin cấp visa (theo mẫu của Sứ quán, download trong file đính kèm cuối bài viết ~ phòng lãnh sự ~ phần download form khai xin visa) có dán 01 ảnh 3x4cm chụp trong vòng 3 tháng tính đến ngày nộp xin visa (Phải khai đơn bằng tiếng Hàn hoặc tiếng Anh) 

* Chú ý: Trong trường hợp trẻ em có cùng hộ chiếu với bố mẹ thì dán thêm ảnh em bé lên mục 34 trong Đơn đăng ký xin visa và khai thông tin chi tiết về nhân sự ở các ô bên cạnh.

• Hộ chiếu gốc (còn hạn trên 6 tháng đối với các loại visa đi dưới 90 ngày và còn hạn trên 1 năm đối với các loại visa đi trên 1 năm tính từ ngày cấp visa).

• Bản photo Chứng minh thư.

• Những giấy tờ cần thiết theo từng loại visa.

• Chứng minh thư gốc của người đi nộp.

Thời hạn xét cấp visa:

• 05 ngày (không tính ngày nộp hồ sơ) nếu hồ sơ không có vấn đề (áp dụng cho các loại visa trừ visa Kết hôn, Du học và Lao động).

• Trong các trường hợp phải bổ sung giấy tờ thì thời gian cấp visa có thể kéo dài hơn so với ngày hẹn và sau ngày bổ sung từ 1 đến 2 ngày sẽ thông báo kết quả (trừ visa kết hôn và visa du học).

• Những hồ sơ đã bị từ chối phải đến lấy lại hộ chiếu trong vòng 01 tuần kể từ ngày thông báo kết quả.

*Phí visa:*

• 30 USD nếu xin visa đi dưới 90 ngày.

• 50 USD nếu xin visa  đi một lần trên 90 ngày.

• 80 USD visa đi nhiều lần.

* Điều kiện được xin xét visa đi lại nhiều lần: Áp dụng cho những đối tượng đã từng nhập cảnh vào Hàn Quốc trên 4 lần trong vòng 2 năm tính đến ngày dự định cấp visa và không vi phạm quy định của xuất nhập cảnh. Visa được cấp có thời gian sử dụng trong vòng 1 năm, mỗi lần nhập cảnh không quá 30 ngày.

• Chỉ thu lệ phí bằng tiền Đôla Mỹ (USD).

Những hồ sơ bị từ chối chỉ trả lại hộ chiếu và các giấy tờ gốc, không trả lại hồ sơ và lệ phí đã nộp

*Thời gian nhận hồ sơ:*

Từ 09:00 ~ 12:00

*Thời gian trả visa:*

Từ 14:00 ~ 16:00


*3. Những giấy tờ cần thiết để xin visa du lịch* 

Nếu bạn đăng ký đi theo đoàn, công ty tổ chức du lịch sẽ hướng dẫn những thủ tục cần thiết để xin visa cho bạn. Trong trường hợp bạn muốn du lịch tự túc, bạn cần chuẩn bị những giấy tờ sau:

1.Chứng minh tài chính:

- Sổ tiết kiệm bản gốc và bản dịch sang tiếng Anh, có công chứng.

2. Chứng minh nghề nghiệp và chứng minh thu nhập: (Tất cả dịch sang tiếng Anh và công chứng)

- Giấy xác nhận nơi làm việc

-Bảng lương

- Hợp đồng

3. Lịch trình tham quan - dịch sang tiếng Anh.

4. Giấy xác nhận đã đặt khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc.

5. Hộ chiếu.

6. 06 tấm ảnh thẻ (4*6cm)

Sau khi chuẩn bị đầy đủ những giấy tờ trên, đến Đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam khai đầy đủ các thông tin cần thiết vào 6 tờ khai (xin ở Đại Sứ quán).

*Lưu ý:*

1. Cần nộp thêm bản photo chứng minh thư đối với tất cả các loại visa

2. Trong trường hợp visa Thương mại ủy quyền cho nhân viên khác cùng công ty đi nộp hộ, cần giấy ủy quyền của cá nhân người cần nộp hồ sơ hoặc Giấy giới thiệu của công ty (có chữ ký và đóng dấu) kèm photo Chứng minh thư của người đi nộp.

Trong trường hợp visa thăm con, chỉ có những cá nhân có cùng tên trong hộ khẩu mới được ủy quyền nộp hồ sơ hoặc lấy visa.

3. Đối với tất cả các giấy tờ do phía Việt Nam chuẩn bị đều cần có bản dịch tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Hàn. Trong trường hợp đó là giấy tờ do cơ quan Nhà nước Việt Nam cấp (giấy chứng nhận đăng ký kinh doanh, sổ hộ khẩu, sổ đỏ, giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng nhận đăng ký kết hôn, sổ tiết kiệm,…) thì cần có bản dịch tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Hàn có công chứng Nhà nước...



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## vemaybayhoalu

Vui lòng tham khảo thông tin *xin visa nhập cảnh* và các *dịch vụ visa* được cập nhật liên tục tại công ty du lịch Hoa Lư

----------


## greencanal29

làm hộ chiếu nhanh thì sao nhỉ?

----------


## candy152011

Cảm ơn bác đã gt..Đọc qua em vỡ ra được rất nhiều...Đúng là làm visa cũng ko khó lắm nhỉ..Xin hỏi bác giá cả thế nào ạ??

----------


## quanghuy00

> làm hộ chiếu nhanh thì sao nhỉ?


Làm hộ chiếu thì đến cơ quan xuất nhập cảnh của tỉnh để làm ban, thanks bài viết

----------

